
How the Old Spice Videos Are Being Made - salar
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/how_old_spice_won_the_internet.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
======
kacy
Hey guys, not sure if you know about this yet or if you're interested, but a
group of people over at reddit created <http://oldspicevoicemail.com> using
his voice. Go check it out if you get a chance.

~~~
snprbob86
If it isn't obvious from the actual content: this was suggested by a Redditor
and the official TheGuyOnTheHorse Reddit account posted a YouTube video as a
submission.

This is _brilliant_ marketing. They saw and seized an opportunity to let the
internet hive mind further their own campaign. All they had to do was film him
standing in a bathroom and multiple fan made voicemail generator sites sprung
up within minutes. That is super cheap, super effective marketing, for sure...
they let someone else do all the hard work! Absolutely incredible.

------
there
they should stop doing the videos today, if they haven't already. it was fun
for a day (or two) but if they continue, they're just going to get stale.
everyone that has seen most of them already are going to get tired of seeing
links posted everywhere once they reach past the reddit/twitter crowds, and
it'll become like those annoying e-mail jokes your parents forward you.

~~~
MJR
Right, it wouldn't make sense to keep creating the videos past a certain
point. They're going to be able to ride the wave as these videos begin to make
the rounds in the social networks.

What they need to do is come up with a second wave of something that they can
pull out in a few weeks or months to refresh these videos or build off them.
That way they can keep stoking the fire and the process that gets them this
coverage will start again.

~~~
chopsueyar
Wazzzzzzzzzzzzzup?

------
ohashi
Brilliant campaign. I am glad to see they are getting rewarded. The mix of
technology and creativity is impressive. I expect some copycats soon that will
get ignored.

------
hazmattron
My only exposure to the Old Spice campaign so far has been through HN, despite
generally considering myself a relatively internet-aware individual.
Interesting.

~~~
faramarz
The TV commercials were played numerous times during the All-star game
yesterday. Clever writing.

Look away. now look back. I'm on a horse.

~~~
username3
I had to look up which all-star game you meant.

Baseball's All-Star Game Yields Its Lowest Television Ratings
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2010/07...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2010/07/14/AR2010071404936.html)

~~~
GFischer
Over here (Uruguay) most of us do not know such a thing existed (I believe
baseball gets zero coverage, even on local ESPN affiliates).

We're still on a World Cup hangover. (football/soccer World Cup, the one held
in South Africa this year).

Back on topic, this is HUGE for Old Spice. Even here in South America it's
making waves:

"Old Spice becomes the ad campaign of the year" on an Argentinean blog
(spanish)

[http://www.papblog.com.ar/2010/07/15/old-spice-se-
convierte-...](http://www.papblog.com.ar/2010/07/15/old-spice-se-convierte-en-
el-caso-publicitario-del-ano/comment-page-1/)

------
kqr2
It's pretty amazing how they made the original Old Spice commercial.

I thought it was mostly CG, however, in reality it's a very clever set
construction.

Making of the Old Spice Commerical:

<http://www.youtube.com/oldspice#p/f/0/VDk9jjdiXJQ>

------
dctoedt
I know I'm fast slipping into old-fart-hood (if not already there), but I
don't 'get' the videos' popularity -- they struck me as pretentiously pseudo-
cool.

~~~
enjo
I love them, mainly because they're a really fun parody of the ridiculousness
that their competitors often run (I'm looking at you Axe). They built a
character that all at once oozes likability while at the same time pointing
out just how stupid the whole idea that using a body-wash will get you laid
is.

~~~
joezydeco
It may have been a stupid idea, but Axe got hundreds of thousands of
prepubescent teenagers using deodorant... _their_ deodorant. And men tend to
stick with a brand once they are comfortable with it.

------
amichail
Why not just be more direct and say why your product is better than the
competition providing scientific studies as evidence?

Why advertise in this way instead?

~~~
Quarrelsome
I find that telling jokes is a better way to pick up girls than writing a
proof as to why I am a superior mating candidate.

Weird, huh?

~~~
aspiringsensei
I find that writing jokes is a great way to show girls that I am not a
superior mating candidate.

~~~
epochwolf
You need to find yourself a friend that will be brutally honest on just how
bad or offensive your jokes are. I found someone like that quite accidentally
and it's really improved the quality of my humor from other people's
perspective.

I'm still trying to figure out what makes some stuff funny and others not. For
example randomly yelling "You're fuzzy!" at a cat during a heated discussion
works if I use it sparingly around my close friends. Other people just give
you weird looks. (My rule of thumb: most humor is best used sparingly and
definitely around the proper audience.)

